# Jesse Jackson arrested during anti-gun protest



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Jesse Jackson arrested during anti-gun protest *

(www.chicagotribune.com)
While protesting outside a gun shop that was in the past found to be nations highest contributing dealer for murder weapons Riverdale police arrested Jesse Jackson...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Maybe they should protest outside the homes of the guys committing the crimes with the guns?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

It's interesting that a man so dedicated to peace, chooses to defy the law.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Hope he gets raped in jail....


----------

